# Salaries of NBA GM and Head Coach



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Ballscientist educational guess:

95% of GMs salary range: $250K to 1.2 Million

95% of Head Coaches: $2 million to 7 million

Assistant Coaches have higher salary than GMs.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Ya gotta love an educational guess!

Top 10 thread of all-time?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

www.google.com

you can find factual answers to your educational guesses by using this


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Ya gotta love an educational guess!
> 
> Top 10 thread of all-time?


:laugh:

If there's a GM on 250k I reckon he'd go Carl Weather style at the function and grab the leftovers for a stew up.


----------

